#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  The best laptops.. of 1998

## ItsRobsLife

I found an old copy of FHM sorting out the attic and this laptop review was in it. 


 :Very Happy:

----------


## Jesper

We have come a long way since then.

----------


## BobR

I suspect todays computers will look equally silly in a few years.  Thanks for the memories.   I like the one that mentions the "massive 48mb of ram" but comes at a price.

----------


## the dogcatcher

What about the prices?
I remember now.

----------


## PAG

Yes, horrendous prices!   Got my first (company provided) laptop (a Dell) in 1999.

----------


## harrybarracuda

God that brings back memories, but worse, of the "luggables" we all got given in 1989 to do roaming support:




> Compaq Portable


I knew they were heavy but I never realised they were that heavy! 23 pounds!

Happy days.

----------


## meow

I wonder what people would think if you could go back in time and show them something like that new Apple pad or something equally as cool?

----------


## Mr Earl

In 1993 I had a little Toshiba laptop with monochrome screen
I was a hot rod at the time with whopping 50mhz processor and a 120mb hard-drive and 8mb of ram. It was plenty to run windows 3.1. I seem to recall it cost about $2500. I used it for 6 years and the screen finally pooped. It would still boot and could use it with an external monitor,
It pretty amazing how things have changed and what you can buy for $1000 now.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I think we paid about two grand sterling for our first IBM PC back in the 1980's. It had a "cassette port"!

----------


## The Master Cool

The future:

----------

